# Fayette Tilapia - Good or Bad?



## Danno93 (Apr 15, 2006)

I've been fortunate to fish Fayette a few time this year and have seen hundreds of tilapia on every trip up in the shallows. I know the water temp will never get cold enough to kill them off, so I'm wondering if this lake is seeing the beginning of the end to great bass fishing? At some point they will clear the grass/vegetation won't they? I also see guys throwing cast nets and loading up on them every time I go. Good for them I guess if it's legal. Maybe they are helping a little to control this exploding population. So I ask you guys that have more knowledge on Tilapia if this is a good or bad thing that so many of them are now in this lake. Over the last 3-4 years I see more and more each time I go.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Tilapia are very prolific. They are the main forage food source for bass and catfish in most every power plant lake. Don't worry bass eat the lil ones and big cats have no problem eating the biggest tilapia.....they are a good forage food source.

With the high population of Bass in Fayette the natural forage wouldn't be able to keep up.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Keep in mind the lake is for the power plant and fishing is just a bonus for us.


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Those tilapia are the reason the fishing is so good. There hasn't been grass truly on Fayette in years and it's not because of the tilapia. It's because of the LCRA. But no they wont hurt the population to answer your question. Take the tilapia out and watch what happens to the fishing. Tilapia equals mean healthy bass.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

and they eat good , too . muuuuuch better than ones in stores .


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I would like to go and cast net me a bunch of those wild uns, they do taste good.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

100 million Asian can't be wrong. They are a main stay diet in places like Thailand, Laos etc. Great eating. The filet is as good as crappie and much better that WB's or striper.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> 100 million Asian can't be wrong. They are a main stay diet in places like Thailand, Laos etc. Great eating. The filet is as good as crappie and much better that WB's or striper.


gots agree and when you fry them indoors they don't seem to make it smell like you fried fish..


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Taste just like another carp to me. Yeck!!:stuck_out_tongue_closed_eyes:Guess its just me. But heck maybe I should pay that Lake a visit. Catch,cook,and eat a few before I really conclude. Don't know but the store bought one's taste nasty.:stuck_out_tongue_closed_eyes:


----------



## Danno93 (Apr 15, 2006)

Glad to hear they are helping and not hurting the bass. Thanks for the replies. I wonder if I could catch them on a fly rod? Bet they would put up a great fight!


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

The tilapia have been there for 15+ years. When it wasn't know by the world, you could catch a ton real fast. My record is seven fish in one cast. 
To answer your question, yes they are very good. They supply our family fish fry every year. Make sure you gut each fish before returning to port. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

brucevannguyen said:


> Taste just like another carp to me. Yeck!!:stuck_out_tongue_closed_eyes:Guess its just me. But heck maybe I should pay that Lake a visit. Catch,cook,and eat a few before I really conclude. Don't know but the store bought one's taste nasty.:stuck_out_tongue_closed_eyes:


You are right Bruce about the frozen filet from China. Those are raised yuk stick out tongue make face fish farms. The growers raise them in livestock manure fed water. I have seen farms near Guangzhou that looked like you could walk on the scum covering the surface. Stinks like Hades.
The pack facility were not that clean either. 
twenty two years working in every country in SE Asian taught me one thing. 
DO NOT EAT THEIR EXPORT PRODUCTS. I love the local food in most places but I do not want anything packed to be exported and sold to those dumb round eyes.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

JBuck132 said:


> The tilapia have been there for 15+ years. When it wasn't know by the world, you could catch a ton real fast. My record is seven fish in one cast.
> To answer your question, yes they are very good. They supply our family fish fry every year. *Make sure you gut each fish before returning to port. *


What's the reasoning behind this? I've never caught them, just curious :cheers:


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

I was going to ask the same question


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Maybe because they are exotic you are supposed to kill any exotics on the spot.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

JFolm said:


> Maybe because they are exotic you are supposed to kill any exotics on the spot.


You are correct :cheers: I looked it up, wasn't aware of that. But I guess never fishing for them, I wouldn't have needed to worry 

http://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/o...ssion-and-transport-of-exotic-aquatic-species

"It is illegal to possess *tilapia*, grass carp or any other fish listed as harmful or potentially harmful, without immediately removing the intestines, except on waters where a valid Triploid Grass Carp Permit is in effect. In those waters, it is illegal to possess grass carp. Any grass carp caught must be immediately returned to the water unharmed. Please see our list of waters with Triploid Grass Carp Permits."


----------



## bob watson (Aug 18, 2005)

*tilipia*

where can you netum.spill way. north . south end.? we just want to eat some


----------



## Danno93 (Apr 15, 2006)

I always see them in the shallows in every cove. The guys throwing the nets just wade along the banks and do pretty good.


----------



## Hoggslayer (Nov 1, 2013)

TxDispatcher said:


> What's the reasoning behind this? I've never caught them, just curious :cheers:


Make sure you gut them immediately. I had a GW tell me that on the water once. 
They are in invasive species and they don't want them to spread.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Always wondered if you can FILET them on spot and that would be good enough...


----------

